# WNEU Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Officer*
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/17/2021

Application Due:
06/15/2021

Type:
Full-Time









University Police Officer
Western New England University Police provide protection to the campus community and property with the primary goals to maintain peace and prevent crime. In addition to investigating complaints and incidents, the University Police enforce traffic and parking regulations, campus rules as well as Federal, State, and Municipal laws and ordinances. Through these efforts the University Police Department helps to ensure an educational environment that is both safe and conducive to learning.
Preference will be given to those candidates having successfully completed an approved full-time municipal police academy. Two years’ experience in law enforcement desired, preferably on a University campus. Must be able to obtain Special Police authority in accordance with requirements set forth by the Massachusetts State Police, which can be located at the following web address: https://www.mass.gov/doc/special-state-police-equivalency-guidelines/download.Hours: To be determined; 4 days on 2 days off scheduling format.

Hourly Rate: $21.64/hr. if candidate has a recognized degree and accepted full time academy;$20.19/hr. if candidate has degree and a recognized Reserve/Intermittent Training Academy. Such candidates will be sent to the Special State Police Academy and will receive $1.45/hr. raise upon successful completion.

*Qualifications:*

Possess an Associate’s Degree in Criminal Justice or related field of study, or a Bachelor degree in any field of study from an accredited University or College.
Successful completion of a recognized full-time police academy or completion of the Municipal Police Training Committee’s Reserve/Intermittent Training Program (minimum of 372.5 hours of training, including the 56 hour M.P.T.C. firearms training program or lower hour Reserve/Intermittent Training Program for an exceptional candidate who can document continued law enforcement powers, service, and additional training to enhance his/her standing.)
Must possess a valid Class D driver’s license.
Must be able to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR.
Must be able to pass an extensive background investigation.
Must be able to pass a psychological examination and psychologically supportive individual interview.
Must be able to pass initial and random drug tests throughout employment with the University Police Department.
Must possess the ability to obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms – Class A Large Capacity permit in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 140, Section 131.
Deadline to submit applications is June 15, 2021.Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse, and dependent children.
Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,900 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.
To apply to this position please visit http://employment.wne.edu.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Western New England University

Online App. Form:
http://employment.wne.edu


----------

